# blood red parot fish tankmates



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

will a pike cichlid live with a blood red parrots fish

hers some other ones i can get

jewel cichlid
madis chilid 
convicts 
jack dempseys
wolf cichlid 
royal knifefish 
clown knifefish
needle nose gar
tinfoil barbs
oscars

Which on would suit me i have a 180 gallon tank with 2 fluval 405 canister filters and 2 110 aquaclear power filters

thanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*pike cichlid *- depends on species
*jewel cichlid* - i wouldnt, but it could work just fine, i wouldnt because it is african,
*midas* - *** seen flowerhorns live great with parrots, as parrots dont give in to stress to easily, so this may be ok.
*convicts* - will be fine
*JD *- should be ok
*wolf cichlid* - no
*royal knife* - no
*clown knife* - no
*needlenose Gar* - i wouldnt, but only because when there are chased the freak out and whack there nose on the glass, and the possibility of breaking there nose is high.
*tinfoil barbs* - should be fine
*oscars* - again, should work out great with Blood parrots.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

so a midis cihlid would be great with parrots the madis cichilid id about 3-5 inches long and my parrots are 2-3 inches will a madis and 3 parrots live together in a 55 gallon

also will a any of the others that are ok live with them in a 55 gallon


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

a 55g is way too small for a midas and 3 bp's.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

which one would be good then in a 55 gallon mabye the pike cichlid or if i raise a red devil from a baby with them will it work


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

a red devil would be too big for a 55g, and it depends on what species of pike cichlid you want to get. A belly crawler could work, or even a dwarf green. I would look in the profiles section of this site and try to find one that doesn't get too big.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

now im confused, you said a 180g with 3 parrots.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

well i had to move my 3 bp becouse i got a great deal on a pair of jaguars only 50 bucks for a bredding pair so now i need to move them into my 55 gallon so what will work with my bps

thanks lg


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oooook, so out of what you listed id say the following would work

Smaller Growing pike cichlids (Max 6")
jewel cichlid
convicts.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

So now you are asking: What would work with 3 parrots in a 55g, right?

I would vote for the jewel or the convict. Mostly because you just don't have much room left. You might just be best leaving the 3 in the 55 by themselves.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Once the BP's hit 6" they're gonna need the 55 pretty much to themselves. You should be able to keep a few cons or jewels with them until then.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Most of the commonly available pikes reach anywhere from 12"-18" and would make mincemeat of those fake cichlids ya got! 

If you want to try a smaller pike, I'd search out Crenicichla sp "Belly Crawler" which is a very common pike, mellower, stays in the 6"-8" range, and since stays on the bottom won't come into as much conflict with them.

Most pikes will outgrow a 55 fairly quickly. The other smaller one to look for would be Cr. proteus, but while they stay 6"-8" as well, the will probably bully the fake parrots.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nighthawk said:


> Once the BP's hit 6" they're gonna need the 55 pretty much to themselves. You should be able to keep a few cons or jewels with them until then.


honestly i disagree, i would say some convicts or jewels will be fine with 3 parrots in a 55 permanently, not to say it is ideal, but i would say it is not over stocking either.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldn't add anything besides maybe a school of big tetras to a 55 gallon with three BPs. They do get good sized and if they end up pairing off they can be very territorial.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

will a flower horn work and here is what the pike cichlid looked like

the first pic

thank how many jewels /cons can i have plz give me numbers of both


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

flowerhorns grow to large for a 55.

the pic didnt work


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

gage said:


> Nighthawk said:
> 
> 
> > Once the BP's hit 6" they're gonna need the 55 pretty much to themselves. You should be able to keep a few cons or jewels with them until then.
> ...


I respectfully disagree with your disagreement. :lol: I think there is going to be some violence in that tank. Lots of stress and injuries. I like westwood's suggestion. Some big tetras like the emperors and maybe a school of small cories.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

well i really want some jewels

ps will silver dollars work


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

No one's saying you can't have them. I'm going by my personal experience with these fish. That doesn't mean that you'll have the same experience. You may get lucky and everything will be ok. But, I'm betting the opposite will happen if you continue with your original plan.

Keep an eye on craigslist and find yourself a used 125 gallon tank. You and your fishy's will be alot happier.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nighthawk said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > Nighthawk said:
> ...


:lol: maybe i should be a little more specific, it all depends on the fact of if your parrots will tolerate other fish, *** had very peaceful parrots, and *** had crazy parrots, it really does depend all on your parrots. but i dunno if i would go cories with a full grown parrot, as cories do stay rather small and my parents had to remove theres away from there parrots for that reason. id say as far as catfish try pictus or something of that sort over the cories, or give the cories a lot of hiding places. as far as large tetras, *** always really loved Bleeding heart tetras, they grow large and are quick, serpaes are pretty nice, if you like the dark look black skirts are good to. im not really disagreeing with your statement about the parrots needing the tank to them self, i stated that wrong, im more or less saying that they may or may not depending on your parrot.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

well i am going to get a baby oscar and buy a 125 when i see one


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

gage said:


> im more or less saying that they may or may not depending on your parrot.


I agree


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nighthawk said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > im more or less saying that they may or may not depending on your parrot.
> ...


we came to a conclusion! YAY   :lol: :lol:


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

gald you guys came to agree


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

LG0815 said:


> gald you guys came to agree


Yeah, but now I've got that warm fuzzy feeling inside and it makes me wanna...


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

will thwe oscar work with my bps in a 125 gallon


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First I will say that with cichlids there is no _for sure_ that anything will work out. It all depends on your individual fish. Keeping that in mind I think that 3 BP and an Oscar in a 125 would work out just fine. The biggest warning I have about this is if you still want to keep any tetras or other dither fish in the tank. Oscars are like underwater garbage disposals. They will eat just about anything that they can get in their mouths. Being that the BP's get too large to eat they will work well, IMO.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

cage623 said:


> First I will say that with cichlids there is no _for sure_ that anything will work out. It all depends on your individual fish. Keeping that in mind I think that 3 BP and an Oscar in a 125 would work out just fine. The biggest warning I have about this is if you still want to keep any tetras or other dither fish in the tank. Oscars are like underwater garbage disposals. They will eat just about anything that they can get in their mouths. Being that the BP's get too large to eat they will work well, IMO.


my exact thoughts LOL.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

well i can i also get a buck tooth tetra with an oscar


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

My experience with Jewels is that they are mean I mean really aggressive but who knows it might work.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

well will a buck tooth tetra live with oscars and bps


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i would pass on the tetra, they are known for there killing tendencies. i dont think they will kill the O or BP, but they are also known for there habit of plucking off scales.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

ya i ws just wondering but i may go get the oscar this week end


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

please post


----------

